# Eindruck RPC



## morguli (27. April 2008)

RPC

Für alle die nicht dort waren. Große Auswahl gab es schon an Spielen MMORPG s so wie Larp usw. Ich hab mir nur wenige Sachen an gesehen dafür genau.

Sacred2 konnte mich besonders in der Musik überzeugen!! *grins* 

Genauer aufs Korn hab ich dann HDRO, Warhammer Online, Age of Conan, Spellborn

Präsentiert wurden alle gleich gut nur von Spellborn hab ich nichts groß gehört, kann aber auch an einem anderen Stand gewesen sein.

Meinungen von Besuchern:

Öfters bekam ich beim Warhammer stand mit das Besucher meinten Grafisch könnte man genauso auch bei WOW bleiben.
Gut Grafisch ist in der Beta denk ich noch einiges deaktiviert aber Wunder werden nicht mehr passieren!

Meine Meinung:

Warhammer :Mir gefiel die wow Grafik früher und jetzt immer noch daher mag ich den Style in Warhammer auch

Spellborn: An gekommen am stand direkt durch wildes nachfragen und etwa 1 min warten konnte es los gehen. Grafisch sehr nett das einzige minus waren die Boden Texturen. Kampfsystem gefällt mir nicht, wenn ich für jeden Schlag linke Maustaste drücken muss wird das Axt schlagen für mich ermüdend.

Age of Conan: Kampfsystem bringt mal was neues schlag  den Gegner mit 1 von links mit 2 von oben und mit 3 von rechts, immer auf die Seite die am wenigsten gedeckt wird. Im PVE denke ich ein riesen Spaß und mal etwas ganz neues besonders wenn dann noch Zusatz Attacken dazu kommen.

Im PVP stell ich mir das schwer vor außer man ist sehr geschickt oder spielt einen Jäger

HDRO

Freunde von HDRO werden bis jetzt immer gut versorgt, nicht nur das es immer mal wieder Kostenlosen Inhalt gab sondern zeigten die Entwickler auch viel zu Spruch zu Gäste Pässe usw. Buch 13 wird einigen bis zum ADDON die Zeit vertreiben.

 Ich hoffe das das ADDON nicht nur in dunklen Höhlen Spielt, das kann schnell fad und depri machen. 

Ich musste direkt an die RPC denken vor einem Jahr wo AOC fast nichts zu zeigen hatte und man bei War schon spielen konnte.

Ich hoffe und wünsche mir das War u AOC erfolge werden. Der erste Eindruck läßt mich mehr zu War tendieren da aber AOC als erste raus kommt nimmt man es für die Zeit bis War mal dazwischen.

WOW bleibt mal außen vor das bleibt einfach mal das dauer Abo.

Sorry für den langen Post


----------

